# Diagrama del joystick del PSONE.



## madroxradiohead (Sep 3, 2006)

Quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar en buscar un diagrama del joystick del PSONE.

Estoy haciendo un proyecto de la universidad que trata acerca de un mòvil que es controlado vìa inalambrica por un joystick. He decidido que sea el del PSONE pero no encuentro diagramas que me expliquen la relacion de los cables con los controles. Quisiera saber para que sirve cada cablepara manipularlo para mi proyecto.

Hasta el momento lo ùnico que se es que el de las 9 salidas del control el 2do no tiene uso.

Por cualquier ayuda que me puedas proporcionar y por el tiempo que me dedicas mil gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psx/index.htm

tambien hay una revista inglesa que habla del formato y alguna pagina mas.


----------



## madroxradiohead (Sep 3, 2006)

QUE TAL tiopepe, gracias por la ayuda, solo una cosa.
Esa pagina me describe como conectar un joystick a la pc por medio de un db25 y esta muy claro, pero lo que yo necesito es un esquema o diagrama que me describa, por ejemplo, por cual cable de los 8 sale la señal de control, por cual salen los datos y cuales son los de alimentaciòn.
He encontrado paginas que hacen referencias medias atarantantes; algunas dicen que con 9v y algunas con 5v.

Gracias por la referencia que me enviaste, por el tiempo que me dedicaste y por la ayuda que me ofreciste.
Saludos y espero me ayudes.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Abr 20, 2009)

Mira una vez desarme mi joystick de play para ver el convertidor y ver si podia usar las señales que salian cuando apretaba determinado boton.
La cuestion es que el integrado es de Japon y no logro encontrar el datasheet eto es lo que decia;

sd783a
4pj2
JAPAN  0339eql
 d1013abe

Si alguien tiene la hoja de datos o probo algo con leds o algo...desde ya gracias...


----------

